# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  اهداء خاص الى غلاتوووو دموعهـ ...}}~

## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

اقدم طرحي الخاص 
الى غاليتي دمعة طفله يتيمه  :embarrest: 
مفاجئه ولا احلى  :wink: 
رهييييييييييييييبه حدها متأكده بتعجبش :kaseh:  >>نعنبو دي ثقه :atkal:  خخخ


من الفرحه والوناسه لا تنسي تشكريني عليها  :shiny: 

جااااااااااااااااري السدح 

وراح تكون معنى قبولش الاهداء انش كل يوم بتسدحي لي وحده بالمسن 


اعزائي الاعضاء اتحفوني برايكم !!

























































7
7
7
7

----------


## ورده محمديه

7
7
7

----------


## ورده محمديه

7


7


7

----------


## ورده محمديه

7
7
7

----------


## ورده محمديه

7
7
7

----------


## ورده محمديه

تمت التخريعه على خير  :clap:  

هااا غناتي دموع وشرايش ؟؟!! >>أمحق خويه مو :embarrest:  ؟ 
نشف دمش لو بعدهو ؟!! >>وليها عين تسأل بعد  
>>الله يستر ما تجيني دوست بطن  

بنحاش اني ماسويت شي هااا :wink:   
سلام

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هههههههههههه
يا علي ههههههه
ويه على قلبي بسك ورده محمديه لا تخرعي قلبووو دموووعه
ترى اني ما ارضى تخلعيهااااا  :toung: 
>> شفتي دمووع اني ادااافع عنش هع  :)
ههههههههه
وبسم الله عليك غلااااتووو من التخريعه  :embarrest: 
بس الصور بعضهم حلووووين خخخ >> لاااا اني اللي بنطق كف هع 

يسلمووو غلاااا ع الاهدااء للغلاااا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ دموووووووووع الدنيا كلها قليله في حقي :sad2:  :no:  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes: 
اشوي وامووووووووووت<<هذا المطلوب 

ادري فيكِ ماتحبيني<<< اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ :closedeyes: 

تبغني اموت يعني...؟<<<ترى عرس اختي قررريب :mad: 

والله يوم شفت الموضوع فرحت من كل قلبي :clap:  :ongue:  :wavetowel2: 
قلت يااااعمري وردتي القمره كله تسوي ليي مفأجات في المنتدى
صدق اني مقصره معها... :in_love: 
وبعدين على طول جت على بالي المكالمه قلت ياغناتي وردتي مستحيه تقول انها 
امسويه لي مفاجاه  :huuh: 
 :rocket: طلعت المفاجاه نقطه ضعفي <<<اهئ اهئ اهئ <<<مابخلص من الدموووع

بس تدري












كل شيء يجي من عسل ياعمري انتِ :in_love: 
والله حلو وبارد على قلبي
وعلى العموم اني يوم شفت الموضوع عكس ماتوقعت على طول نزلت تت بسرعه
ابي الحق على عمري هههههه :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 

تسلمييييييييييين يالغاليه على هيك مفاجاه مخيفه ومرعبه :help: 
لاخلا ولاعدم من طيبه قلبكِ ياغناتي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

دمتي في قلبي حبيبه :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> هههههههههههه
> 
> يا علي ههههههه
> اهئ اهئ اهئ شفتي ويش تسوي فيي الغاليه وردتي
> ويه على قلبي بسك ورده محمديه لا تخرعي قلبووو دموووعه
> ترى اني ما ارضى تخلعيهااااا 
> >> شفتي دمووع اني ادااافع عنش هع :)
> هههههههههههههه تسلمين يالغاليه الله يخليكِ لي ياااارب
> ههههههههه
> ...



 عواميتي الغاليه شكرا على خوفك علي غناتي
لاخلا ولاعدم منكِ طية قلبك وصفاء روحكِ
دمتي اختاَ غاليه على قلبي

----------


## علي pt

*الله يغربل بليس وردوه ..*

*سوتها ،،*

*الصور حلوين <<< مالي شغل*

*ترا حتى انا اشابقهم ايه بس ما المسهم ..*
*مو خوف - كراهة*


*بس اكيد اخي دمعة بعد هالصور تعودتي عليهم خلالالالاص >>>>> اني اللي يبي لي كف - يمكن لأني*
*انا اللي جبت الفكره لوردوه ..*



*المعدرة من الجميع*

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعلييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
حرام عليك وردة تخرعين دموع
وانتِ تدرين عنها تخاف من القطاوة
والصراحه ماخلتي قطوة في العالم الا سدحتيها أهني
الله يعينها يارب على الصور ..
بس مثل ماقالت عواميه
إن في بعض الصور مرة حلوين .
الله يعطيكِ العافية وردة على هيك صور حلوين النا
ويخرعون بالنسبه الى دموع ..
ههههههههههه
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

> هههههههههههه
> 
> يا علي ههههههه
> >>صج ما تستحي تعرف تشق الحلق بعد 
> ويه على قلبي بسك ورده محمديه لا تخرعي قلبووو دموووعه
> ترى اني ما ارضى تخلعيهااااا 
> لو تشفي كيف اجننها بالمسن ساعات لما يضرب لفيوز ولاستهبال اعاندها واحط ليها قطاوهـ
> 
> >> شفتي دمووع اني ادااافع عنش هع :)
> ...






منورهـ غلاتووو 
اسعدني تواجدك 
لا عدمتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ دموووووووووع الدنيا كلها قليله في حقي
> ضحكتيني هناك لما قلتي اهئ اهئ اهئ بكل لغات العالم 
> اشوي وامووووووووووت<<هذا المطلوب 
> كان زين نفتك منش >>ههه امزح  
> ادري فيكِ ماتحبيني<<< اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ
> والله زين دريتي ههههههه>>الحين بتصدق  
> تبغني اموت يعني...؟<<<ترى عرس اختي قررريب
> سلامتك من الموت غلاتووو بعد عمرناً طويل 
> ان شاء الله نبلغ فيك عروس 
> ...



 
تسلم لي هالروح الحلوه 
ربي يخليك ويحفظك

----------


## طالب من طلابك

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ههههههههه 

الله ع الاهداء الجميل الخفيف دم.............. :huh:  



يعطيك العافية ورووود ع الصووور .... 

وعليها بالعافية دموووع ...>>>ماراح اقول تستاهلهم  :wacko:  
والله يخليكم لبعض إن شاء الله .... :) 

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *الله يغربل بليس وردوه ..*
> 
> 
> *سوتها ،،*
> 
> **
> 
> *الصور حلوين <<< مالي شغل*
> *تسلم من ذوقك أخوي>>اني الا مالي شغل خخخ*
> ...



 

يسلموا خيي علي على المرور 

دمت في تواصل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ياعلييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> حرام عليك وردة تخرعين دموع
> على ويش؟!!
> اني ما سويت شي >>شوف النحاسه على كل الا سوته وتقول ما سوت شي بعد 
> وانتِ تدرين عنها تخاف من القطاوة
> 
> والصراحه ماخلتي قطوة في العالم الا سدحتيها أهني
> الله يعينها يارب على الصور ..
> ...



 يسلمــــــوووا على المرور 
لا خلا ولا عدم منك غلاتووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

> الله يعطيك العافيه



الله يعافيك ويخليك  :cool:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> الله ع الاهداء الجميل الخفيف دم..............
> احم احم
> تسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــي  
> يعطيك العافية ورووود ع الصووور ....
> الله يعافيش غناتوووو  
> ...



 
أسعدني تواجدك :shiny:  
دمتي بخير :toung:

----------

